# Devil Wears Prada



## Chelly (May 31, 2006)

anyone read the book? Well a movie virsion has been made and it comes out June 30th. i read the book and it was pretty good, but i dont like anne hathaway as the lead. i dont see her playign this part at all but i am curious to see how she does. anyone else?


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 1, 2006)

i can't wait, i don't really mind anne hathaway, (i love her), but i'm a little non-impressed w/ glenn close
i need to read the book though before i see it (& then i can decide if i lik anne hathaway in the role)
sorry i'm no help

was it really kinda loosey based on anna wintour (gah i hate that woman!)


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Parishoon* 
_i can't wait, i don't really mind anne hathaway, (i love her), but i'm a little non-impressed w/ glenn close
i need to read the book though before i see it (& then i can decide if i lik anne hathaway in the role)
sorry i'm no help

was it really kinda loosey based on anna wintour (gah i hate that woman!)_

 
Did you mean Meryl Streep? Because I don't think Glenn Close is in that movie lol

I kinda want to see it - I like both Anne Hathaway and Meryl Streep, but I wouldn't mind waiting to rent it. It does make me want to read the book though!


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shavwi* 
_Did you mean Meryl Streep? Because I don't think Glenn Close is in that movie lol

I kinda want to see it - I like both Anne Hathaway and Meryl Streep, but I wouldn't mind waiting to rent it. It does make me want to read the book though!_

 
oh yeah, i shoulda remember that b/c streep is in this movie w/ aish ohh i'm so slow sometime
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 1, 2006)

I've read the book =) I think it looks cute


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 1, 2006)

I love that book.  My mom told me to read it a while ago because my relationship with this woman I worked for was just like in the story.  I am excited to see the movie, but lately I have been disappointed with movie adaptations of books I like, so I hope to be pleasantly surprised if this one is good.


----------



## lackofcolor (Jun 1, 2006)

i need to read the book but i saw a preview for the movie and it looks sooo cute I cannot wait for it to come out!


----------



## Brianne (Jun 3, 2006)

I can't wait to see it!
I think Anne Hathaway would be perfect for the role, and I can't wait to see Meryl Streep playing an uber-fashonita bitch.


----------



## pinkdaisy226 (Jun 14, 2006)

I read the book but wasn't impressed by it... I guess I just wanted a better ending.  I wonder how true the movie will stay to the book...


----------



## ninamlee (Jun 14, 2006)

i cannot wait to see the clothes!!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 19, 2006)

I read the book so I will probably think the  movie isn't as good but I may wait and watch it on dvd.  It doesn't seem as good.


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 26, 2006)

I read the book as well and will be seeing the movie this Friday. I am not a fan of Anne Hathaway, on the other hand, we've already seen her go through a makeover in Princess Diaries and she didn't do a bad job, so maybe she'll do allright in this one. However, I love Meryl Streep for the role. The previews look great and if nothing else, it will be an entertaining watch. Oh, and like ninamlee mentioned earlier, I can't wait to see the clothes either


----------



## Oonie (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't wait!!!  I will be there Friday. I started drinking Starbucks the way Miranda did, shortly after I read the book.


----------



## SimplyStunning (Jun 30, 2006)

I haven't read the book but I think the movie will be really good, I can't wait to see it & the clothes too!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 1, 2006)

I just saw the movie yesterday! The theater was packed...I thought it was awesome, really cute but not extremely exciting. Looooved the clothes and stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely worth it.


----------



## calliestar (Jul 4, 2006)

I saw it yesterday with my mother, aunt, and cousin.  I've never read the book, but I loved the movie.  It was cute, but not too cutsey.  It was the perfect kind of film to go see with female loved ones/friends.  To me it was like a more mature chick flick.  I thought Anne Hathaway was great in the role.  And Meryl Streep was good, though she really didn't get much dialogue.  I thought Adrien Greniere was great as Anne's beau and I loved the guy who played the haughty-but-sweet journalist guy.  And I thought that Emily Blunt gave a totally awesome performance as a neurotic coworker.


----------



## ette (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought the book was really junkie but I'm going to HAVE to see this due to the fact that my love Adrien Grenier is in it! HOTTIE. And Anne Hathaway used to babysit my friend...now she is in movies with Meryl Streep! LOL.


----------



## calliestar (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_I thought the book was really junkie but I'm going to HAVE to see this due to the fact that my love Adrien Grenier is in it! HOTTIE. And Anne Hathaway used to babysit my friend...now she is in movies with Meryl Streep! LOL._

 
I definately agree with your view on Adrien Grenier...something about him just makes him sooo attractive...and he's got the whole sweet-yet-dangerous-attitude/vibe thing going on.  That is funny about Ms. Hathaway babysitting your friend...it's funny to think of a celebrity doing something like babysitting!  I guess we tend to forget that before they got famous they had a normal life!


----------



## ette (Jul 4, 2006)

^AHHHHHHH for him on ENTOURAGE! One of my favorite shows! He is adorable, and so sweet. Anyway, yeah it's so funny to think she was once normal. She seems nice and not too centered on the fame but more for acting. Her brother used to be in my math tutoring program! LOL it's a small world!


----------



## Brianne (Jul 4, 2006)

Saw the movie yesterday - it was really cute!  Don't go into it thinking it will be anything more than good fluff entertainment, otherwise you'll be disappointed.  Anne Hathaway and Meryl Streep were cast perfectly - they both fit the characters from the book really well.  The ending was a bit different in the movie than it was in the book, but I still liked it.


----------



## lush (Jul 5, 2006)

i loved the book--it was my kinda writing--sassy and witty

i love meryl steep as miranda--the whole cruella deville thing comes to mind

anne hathaway is cute and she's probably do a good job--i'm excited to see it...but as we all know the books are usually better than the movies.


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 6, 2006)

see this movie! seriously, it was amazing, and even if you're not into fashion, you're gonna be drooling!


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Designergirl9* 
_I read the book so I will probably think the  movie isn't as good but I may wait and watch it on dvd.  It doesn't seem as good._

 
I feel the same way.


----------



## inlucesco (Jul 6, 2006)

I saw it the other day - it was really cute, the clothes/shoes/bags/makeup were to die for, and Anne Hathaway did a great job of making her character completely relatable (especially for the 20-something getting ready to start a career).  Even my boyfriend enjoyed it.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jul 15, 2006)

I read the book a year and a half ago, so I'd forgotten parts, so I didn't blatantly see where the movie was too different.  I loved the clothes and the assistants makeup and of course the hot journalist.   I really liked the movie, it was the first grown up movie I've seen in a theater for years!  (I have children, normally only see the kiddie flicks).


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 30, 2006)

I saw it last week.. and personally I thought the Other assistant , the "english" one.  I dont know her name...did a terrible job. My opinion is that she isnt a very good actress. .. the movie was sorta predictable, and I didnt really like it that much..


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 1, 2006)

i did a book report and project in the seventh grade on the devil wears prada. The project was fashion adds that went from highend to low end, with barbies as Miranda who was on the highend side and Andrea who was on the low-end. 

When i heard the movie was coming out, i freaked! i saw and i loved every minute of it! 
Meryl Streep was perfect!!!
Anne Hathaway was amazing!
Adrian Grenier was gorgeous!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 3, 2006)

My 57 year-old male boss is such a movie freak that he went to see it.  That made me giggle.


----------

